# Poker night at Casa de Rider



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Not many are close enough to come to this, but thought I'd throw it out there anyhow. Friday November 21st, I'm holding a Hold'em game at my place. Cigars, drinking, and stupid bets are sure to be had, everyone is welcome. So far I've got Random, JKeller, Drew and maybe Robby coming, as well as 2 local friends that aren't cigar guys really but will likely enjoy a cigar with us.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

You know I'm in!!! looking forward to a great time!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

That night i'll just log onto Pokerstars and sit down at a ring table. 

Be there in spirit so to speak.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Spirits will be flowing, so we'll make sure to drink a toast to ya! :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

I open with big slick. Any takers. Damn, I wish I could play with you all.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

RKC07 said:


> I open with big slick. Any takers. Damn, I wish I could play with you all.


I know the odds say to go heavy with big slick, but I'll be damned if most of the time it just doesn't work out for me :lol: Sometime yer over here we'll get a game together man.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh yes, I will be there. OH YES!

I am leaving right from work. I will be taking a nap at lunch just to prepare. 

Here's my packing list so far...... 

1) 50+ cigars in several travel humis 
2) Xi3 Cutter 
3) Xikar Lighter 
4) Case of Sugar-Free Redbull 
5) Bottle of Pinnacle Grape Vodka 
6) Cash
7) Brazilian Cut Cheetah (my pajamas) 
8( Tatuaje T-Shirt w/ long sleeve thermal 
9) Jeans 
10)DC Slip-On Sneakers 

I'd have the Amaretto, SoCo and Lime Juice, but CRide says he has that covered.


----------



## Xypher07-cr (Nov 4, 2008)

Man I wish I lived in PA


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Xypher07 said:


> Man I wish I lived in PA


Estimated Time: 12 hours 22 minutes Estimated Distance: 744.32 miles 


If you were coming you'd need one of these to party Amish style 
:dude: :dude: :dude:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> Xypher07 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I wish I lived in PA
> ...


THATS HOW WE ROLL BABY!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

AM4Life!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Morons^^^^ :roll: 































:lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bah, yer just jealous you can't be here! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Bah, yer just jealous you can't be here! :lol:


You know he is. But I would love to have the BOOBs over. What's a poker night without BOOBs???


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> Bah, yer just jealous you can't be here! :lol:


Guilty as charged  :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've got more room buddy, come on in!!! 8)


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

A road trip is tempting.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I wish. McKinley has a Thanksgiving program that night :sad:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

markk96 said:


> A road trip is tempting.


You know you're more than welcome to come out buddy. Besides, I'd be more than willing to take yer money in a poker game :lol:



Whitefish said:


> I wish. McKinley has a Thanksgiving program that night :sad:


Ah, kids come first man no worries. We'll actually have the kids here that weekend, but David's looking forward to it. I told him that some of my cigar buddies are coming next weekend to play poker here and the first thing he asked me was "Will you smoke a Gurkha with them?" :rotfl: He loves saying the work Gurkha for some reason, he thinks it's funny :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Memories.......










Damm, I am pumped for tomorrow. Really looking forward to it fellas!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Have fun, be safe, & take ALL of Random's money!!! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Have fun, be safe, & take ALL of Random's money!!! :lol:


Heheheh....probably won't be too hard since I will be all lit up!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Have fun guys!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

IT'S ON!!!!

Happy futhermuckin' Friday fellas!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> IT'S ON!!!!
> 
> Happy futhermuckin' Friday fellas!!


Dang, another good time that I'm an eight hour drive from.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a great time up at Rider's. Good game of poker and good cigars. Can't wait till spring so we can herf it up again. Thanks Steve and Chris for the sticks you guys gave me. I'm sure I will be enjoying them soon. Here are some pics of the mini herf.






















































































































Thank you Chris and Michele for the great hospitality, and the great time.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Man am I loaded in that 2nd last picture. Holy crap!


What a great time. Poker, drinks, cigars and great people. What more could you want!?!?!????? Can say enough good things about my Amish friends. I am ready for another one already.

Thank you Chris and Michele for putting me up. Really appreciate it!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a big, big time was had by all. Wish I could have been there. Thanks for the pics Chris. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey, Robby posted the pics :lol: Guys, had a total blast last night/early this morning. What a crazy good time. I still can't believe I made it home without falling somehow :lol: My brotha's from CR are always welcome in my home, Michele & I both really enjoyed having everyone here.


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I finally think I have gotten all the liquor out of my system. Damn I was feeling good. I really dont understand how we made it home. I also wonder how far Drew would of made it if we didnt stop him when he was half a black past the house and told him to come back :biglaugh: Thank you as well to Robbie and Steve for the smokes. They will be enjoyed. I had a blast with you all. Spring cant come soon enough Robbie.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jkeller said:


> Well I finally think I have gotten all the liquor out of my system. Damn I was feeling good. I really dont understand how we made it home. I also wonder how far Drew would of made it if we didnt stop him when he was half a black past the house and told him to come back :biglaugh: Thank you as well to Robbie and Steve for the smokes. They will be enjoyed. I had a blast with you all. Spring cant come soon enough Robbie.


And thank you again Jack for the smokes. Thank you Chris, Drew and Robbie as well.

I left with more than I brought. And I brought a bunch AND smoked a bunch


----------

